# ALguien a probado el programa kicad.



## perik (Abr 27, 2007)

He visto un progrma gratuito "KICAD" q no parece tener mala pinta aunque mi primer contacto con el editor de esquemas parece un poquito pesado,si alguien puede contarme que tal es se lo 
agradeceria , al EAGLE lo dejo por imposible no hay manera de hacerlo funcionar en el modo profesional ese es el motivo de mi cambio a kicad.

      Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Abr 27, 2007)

Yo lo probe una vez y me parecio muy bueno. El unico defecto es que no tiene tantas librerias como el eagle, asi que hay que crearlas =/


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Abr 30, 2007)

Es un buen software, lo he probado con exito, además se basa en el diseño xpice 3.0, lo que grarantiza una amplificadora capacidad, de verdad lo recomiendo además de ser gratuito.


----------



## antvarog (Ene 13, 2009)

yo utilizo KiCAD para mis diseños y está muy bien, el manual deja bastante que desear pero, el programa en sí es bastante intuitivo. En cuanto a las librerías es verdad que el Eagle trae más, pero es muy fácil convertir las librerías del Eagle al KiCAD, de hecho yo tengo componentes diseñados con P-CAD, que los he podido pasar al KiCAD sin problemas y funcionan correctamente. De todas formas, es como todos los programas, ¡hay que dedicarles tiempo!. La verdad es que tener una utilidad como esta y que encima sea gratis (GPL) es una maravilla (recuerdo que el Eagle cuesta 1500 USD por cada usuario y el Altium Designer más de 7000 EUR)


----------

